# [SOLVED] I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN



## sameerzakri (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey, i cant connect to the internet via LAN i guess.. i just moved to college and just besides my desk, there is a plug that i can connect through LAN, but it seems to me that when i tried, i still cannot connect to the internet. i did some of the troubleshooting and it says that "your computer appears to be correctly configured, but the devices or resource (www.microsoft) is not responding . BTW, i have ZERO knowledge about computer, so if u wanna help me please make it simple ..TQ:4-dontkno


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN*

Hi and welcome to TSF have you confirmed with the college IT dept that the connection is for Lan connection and reported the problem to them?


----------



## sameerzakri (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN*

ya, they told me to change the internet settings (lan setting/connection) . they gave me :
IP nbproxy
Port 8080
* i dont even know what the hell is that ... 
i would be grateful if u help me with this .
p/s : if u give me the link on youtube bout how to change the setting, i think i can try it .. TQ:sigh:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN*

Hi surprised they didn't give you instructions but try this:

Go to *start>control panel>internet optons>Lan settings* if there is a checkmark in the box against *Automatically detect settings *please remove this.

Put a checkmark in *Use a proxy server for your Lan* where it says address put the ip address or nbproxy host name in there. Where it says Port 80 change this to 8080 and click ok then click on apply and ok.
This will work for internet explorer and google chrome.

If you have firefox Go to tools menu and click on options>advanced>network tab under connection configure how firefox connects to the internet click on settings and select auto detect proxy settings for this network and click ok. If firefox fails to connect then choose manual settings and input ip address or host name and port 8080 in HTTP proxy box and put a checkmark to use this proxy server for all protocols and click ok.


----------



## sameerzakri (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN*

THANK YOU CYBER MAN !! REALLY REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE IT !!!!!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I CANNOT CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA LAN*

Hi thanks for posting back, thats why i am here to help.

Glad its sorted for you i'll get this thread mark as solved.


----------

